# franco.Kernel Battery Life Questions



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

First of all, please excuse my ignorance on the subject of kernels. I have very limited understanding about most of the settings available in franco.Updater. I flashed the latest stable franco.Kernel about 4 days ago, and battery life seems to be worse. 70% of the battery use is from "Cell standby". Can someone please help me, in layman's terms, configure the kernal for better battery life? Thanks in advance.

On an unrelated note, what is this "Linaro" everyone is talking about?


----------



## xorob0 (Jan 21, 2012)

Change your radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nunyazz (Jun 6, 2011)

1st, If you have bad service in your area, nothing is going to help your battery.
2nd, before you get blasted by the grammar nazi's, it's kernel, not kernal.
and 3rd, just google "linaro", there are several in depth explanations.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

xorob0 said:


> 1st, If you have bad service in your area, nothing is going to help your battery.
> 2nd, before you get blasted by the grammar nazi's, it's kernel, not kernal.
> and 3rd, just google "linaro", there are several in depth explanations.


I am currently studying abroad in Italy, so my data is actually turned completely off and I only use WiFi.


----------



## EniGmA1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

For me Franco's kernel has always sucked. I would try out Popcorn and Glados and see if those work any better for you.


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

If you don't understand kernels I'd suggest flashing the peanut butter jelly time kernel by imnuts flash and go no need to mess around with settings

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## thegratefuldead (May 27, 2012)

EniGmA1987 said:


> For me Franco's kernel has always sucked. I would try out Popcorn and Glados and see if those work any better for you.


see right there proves how every phone is different because Franco runs great for me but glados is soooo laggy on my phone its crazy.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Blue Tapatalk 2


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

All chip sets are not created equal. Hence some phones can overclock more than others. Also every phone has its favorite kernel. Just try a bunch out a few days at a time. You'll know when you find the one for you.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Gil Smash (Jul 22, 2011)

Carson said:


> Already have the latest
> 
> I am currently studying abroad in Italy, so my data is actually turned completely off and I only use WiFi.


Are you just turning your data off or are you putting it on airplane mode? Cause with just data off the cell radio is still on and searching for signal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ballisticn8 (Jun 16, 2011)

Ever since I installed milestone 4 my battery life has been crap, milestone 3 was amazing for me... Been running Imo's kernel since milestone 4 has given me such bad battery life.


----------



## mcp770 (Jun 11, 2011)

Kernel / rom combos are very individualized. The only accurate advise is to try different kernels with whatever rom you choose and stick with what works best for you. Any other suggestions are just opinions and useless really.


----------



## CC16177 (Dec 29, 2011)

EniGmA1987 said:


> For me Franco's kernel has always sucked. I would try out Popcorn and Glados and see if those work any better for you.


Popcorn kernel has always been my go-to as far as a stable kernel with good battery life is concerned.


----------



## Carson (Jun 16, 2011)

Gil Smash said:


> Are you just turning your data off or are you putting it on airplane mode? Cause with just data off the cell radio is still on and searching for signal.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Just turning data off. Guess I'll switch to airplane mode, thanks for the tip!

I'm going to try Popcorn based on all the suggestions. Is it just "flash and go" or do I have to do some configuring? Thanks for the help everyone, it is much appreciated.


----------



## justinpoiroux (Apr 29, 2012)

Carson said:


> Just turning data off. Guess I'll switch to airplane mode, thanks for the tip!
> 
> I'm going to try Popcorn based on all the suggestions. Is it just "flash and go" or do I have to do some configuring? Thanks for the help everyone, it is much appreciated.


Most kernels are, however the devs have created scripts to change features. It's similar to leantweaks if you are familiar. Read through the comment's there will probably be suggestions for the best battery life. 
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/27860-scripts-popcornscripts-v1-by-team-vicious/


----------

